# New crappie regs on some of the lakes



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Look it up for next year! Fisheries trying to make it right thanks for the effort with short funds guys! Fish on! Need our money to go the fisheries and the wildlife division not the general screw us funds!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Look it up for next year! Fisheries trying to make it right thanks for the effort with short funds guys! Fish on! Need our money to go the fisheries and the wildlife division not the general screw us funds!


so what are the "New" regs?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Taking away 9in on some of the lakes like west branch! No limit


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Taking away 9in on some of the lakes like west branch! No limit


About time.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Trial and error sometimes!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Look it up for next year! Fisheries trying to make it right thanks for the effort with short funds guys! Fish on! Need our money to go the fisheries and the wildlife division not the general screw us funds!


A-M-E-N! To That, BC!(alias Angry Hillbilly! Whar yaw hail fum, billy?)


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Created in west by god and smile when u say it West Virginia! Born in the old Berea hospital and still live here in berea! Braxton county


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good job bud. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> About time.


thanks for the reply BC


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

mosquitopat said:


> thanks for the reply BC


Who is BC?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Brad crappie 


Don.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My family was the first to settle in Braxton County. Now most live in Erbacon in Webster.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

you can catch 30 7-8 inchers before you can get one legal fish at ft laramie


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Who is BC?


Brad Crappie....who else?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Specwar said:


> My family was the first to settle in Braxton County. Now most live in Erbacon in Webster.


Robison is my last name and related to princes to


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Solomon Carpenter, born in " Sullys Cave " on Camp Run was my 3rd great grandfather.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Falls run


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have always heard it called Camp Run. If I'm not mistaken its a tributary off the back fork of the Elk.
Jeremiah was his father, and Benjamin his uncle.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry falls run is where am from


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, I have pretty much quit crappie fishing the past few years. While great intentioned, my experience has been that the 9” limit negatively affected the fishing in the lakes I mainly fished. I went from catching good numbers of 10”+ fish to nothing but smalls. I have pretty much switched to just fishing the big pond now, because the inland crappie fishing has been a waste of time for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

So you support removing length and bag limits for crappie because you feel they are a contributing factor to over population and under sized crappie but you support bag limits on bluegill expecting a different outcome?

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...o-years-we-will-have-some-gill-limits.324321/


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lundy read up on my points some lakes need them some don't!food availability , structure , and predators are a factor so on! Read up on gils than get back to me! Westbranch for sure needs a change sometimes it's called trial and error! Mosquito is going through a cycle caused by the keeper size fish were taken out now we got to let the smaller ones get legal! They grow there! I would put 20 fish limit there! Loved to see a size limit on Erie! It would only enhance the chance of more 15in fish!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta love it. The state doesn't need to waste any money paying fisheries biologists to make management assessments and decisions, they just need to ask you what to do.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Gotta love it. The state doesn't need to waste any money paying fisheries biologists to make management assessments and decisions, they just need to ask you what to do.


10 X that


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fisheries biologists aren't always right. Sometimes they misinterpret data. I'm sure they do the best they can, but sometimes even they can screw up!

Just look at what's been going on with the deer herd lately!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Fisheries biologists aren't always right. Sometimes they misinterpret data. I'm sure they do the best they can, but sometimes even they can screw up!
> 
> Just look at what's been going on with the deer herd lately!


Well, I think that might be the problem if you are saying that fisheries biologists have been managing the deer herd. 

And you do realize the biologists managing the deer herd managed it extremely effectively. They stated the were going to reduce the herd and they accomplished what they stated as their objective. Deer hunters think it was mis-managed only because the target populations set and achieved by the ODNR are less that they would like. It would be difficult to cite a better example of the effective management of a stated goal being achieved


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

glad to see the two lakes i frequent the most kept the limits. and the limits seem to be working well for them too. very good keeper ratio and good quality of fish as well.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Managing limits will only be as successful as the fishermans honesty allow. I have witnessed far too many anglers keeping under sized fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Yeah, I have pretty much switched to just fishing the big pond now, because the inland crappie fishing has been a waste of time for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the resurgence of millions of legal sized walleye in the Big Pond(particularly this year!) many people are falling into this mindset! Even my son(who was doing quite well since ice out on all the inland lakes(from musky to gills!), fell into the "Erie trap" after a couple banner days of catching nice walleye in huge numbers(using just about any program!) there. Seems fishing(so far, anyways) is "anti-climatic" any place else! With a long history of fishing there, trust me though, this "good thing" WILL NOT last indefinitely!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> And you do realize the biologists managing the deer herd managed it extremely effectively. They stated the were going to reduce the herd and they accomplished what they stated as their objective.


I never understand why people don't get this. They said they would reduce the herd and the sportsmen did just that. I can't understand what everyone thought would happen when you shoot all the does.
I'm glad to see the state looking at the lakes on an individual basis.
I fish some lakes with the 9" limit and the size improved (some it seems to have hurt) and I've seen some lake improve where there is no size limit.
Personally I think the quantity limit is too high.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> With the resurgence of millions of legal sized walleye in the Big Pond(particularly this year!) many people are falling into this mindset! Even my son(who was doing quite well since ice out on all the inland lakes(from musky to gills!), fell into the "Erie trap" after a couple banner days of catching nice walleye in huge numbers(using just about any program!) there. Seems fishing(so far, anyways) is "anti-climatic" any place else! With a long history of fishing there, trust me though, this "good thing" WILL NOT last indefinitely!!


No it won’t, but I am relishing every minute of it! It’s hard to go inland, when you know you’re going to put meat in the freezer from Lake Erie! I would love some crappie though. I just registered my kayak yesterday, so I can hit up some top secret local locations for crappie ; )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Well, I think that might be the problem if you are saying that fisheries biologists have been managing the deer herd.
> 
> And you do realize the biologists managing the deer herd managed it extremely effectively. They stated the were going to reduce the herd and they accomplished what they stated as their objective. Deer hunters think it was mis-managed only because the target populations set and achieved by the ODNR are less that they would like. It would be difficult to cite a better example of the effective management of a stated goal being achieved


Hate to say this Lundy, but that's two in a row I completely agree with....


----------

